# Losi Micro-T - Antenna replacement...



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

I just picked up one of these little guys, used, and the antenna on the receiver appears to have a nick/cut in the wire about where it goes into the case for the all-in-one receiver/ESC.

My question is has anyone had a similar experience and if so, has anyone attempted to replace the wire completely? The solder job does not look all that bad - I have a tip on my Hakko that should work nicely. My concern is where to find a wire that is the right size diameter and length. Losi does not sell these individually so that is my main concern.

Any help on this one is greatly appreciated!

Thanks!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just try to splice it back together. You have to have the antenna up in air or You will not have much range.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

I put small shrink tube around mine. works great! you can replace it with futaba wire and shrink tube that.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Just try to splice it back together. You have to have the antenna up in air or You will not have much range.


It's not completely cut through and through - the wire is just nicked and so when it rubs or moves a certain way in the truck the signal is lost. And yes, the antenna is up in the air and outside the body of the truck.

Thanks Bud!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

nitrojeff said:


> I put small shrink tube around mine. works great! you can replace it with futaba wire and shrink tube that.


I was wondering if JR, Futaba, Airtronics, or any surface based antenna wire replacement would work. Thanks nitrojeff! And yes, I plan on reinforcing it with something so that it does not happen again.

Thanks!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Snagged a JR Rx antenna wire replacement at the LHS and that definitely did the trick! Had to cut it to length, but it worked out perfectly! No more glitching and range issues!

Thanks!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

couldnt u use a nikko antenna wire?? wouldnt that work better?


----------

